
LibreCAD vs. QCAD (2019) - app4soft
https://www.desktopcad.com/post/librecad-vs-qcad/
======
rurban
LibreCAD has now better DWG support than QCAD. Due to their licensing change
to GPL3 they did integrate LibreDWG.

------
iseanstevens
Is desktopcad.com site content marketing or something trying to SEO for ad
revenue? I can't quite tell.

The content says so little, and there is not very much of it.

~~~
app4soft
For me, its just someone personal blog.

